
Re-newtab: A productive chrome new tab extension - hanguokai
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ccfjmnfklnaofoggkolocloghafpoccc/
======
hanguokai
I created this chrome extension. It is a redesigned, productive and pragmatic
chrome new tab alternative. Welcome to try. 10+ home widgets, better built-in
browser functions and quick search by shortcuts. For examples, a finder like
bookmarks manager, clock, recently closed tabs, Google Drive and Calendar
widgets.

------
BobFromDown
Looks good! 8/10, points docked for the Notepad not being a Google Keep
widget.

~~~
hanguokai
Thanks. I also want to make a Google keep widget, but Google doesn't open
google keep api.

